# First kitchen table



## davepete (Oct 6, 2014)

I had a cedar tree fall on my truck. I decided to get even with the 20 inch wide logs and turn them into a kitchen table.

Presently I have 6 boards 2 inches thick and 6.5 feet long. They are drying under metal outside. The tree also had lots of branches which will make the legs.

We left one live edge on the boards for a rustic look. 

Does anyone have drawings of kitchen tables I can review?


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Welcome to the forum Dave


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Hello Dave, glad you found us, it's great to have you as a member of the community, welcome to Router Forums.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Hey, Dave; welcome!

Here's some ideas...you'll need to do your dimensioning, depending on your material.
https://www.google.ca/search?q=Slab...JE-TCigK5moD4DQ&ved=0CDgQsAQ&biw=1120&bih=537

https://www.google.ca/search?q=refe...rA7HZigLIpoCYCg&ved=0CCcQsAQ&biw=1120&bih=537


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

I quite like this one, at the first link...
http://www.fogelvik.com/Images/Dining tables/katja.jpg


----------



## Tiny (Aug 12, 2012)

Use a search engine and type "kitchen table" and press "images". Look at the pictures and copy or make drawings of interesting designes or a particular item in that special table. After a few days or a week you start to have a quite good idea what you want. The right meashures youll get when you meashure the space were you thought you put your table and the size of the dinners I mean those people whom mostly sits and eats by the table. 
Good luck with your project!


----------



## Tiny (Aug 12, 2012)

If you like some special style type for example "Finnish dinning table".


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Dave.


----------



## phillipsted (Sep 26, 2014)

I like the image of you with a chain saw, cackling at the tree as you exacted your revenge. (sort of a "B" horror movie thing)

Welcome to the Forum!

TedP


----------



## bcfunburst (Jan 14, 2012)

You might find about anything you can imagine on "YOU TUBE". That is a great source for all instructional needs.


----------

